# Danny Driver



## Judith

In the New Year Pianist Danny Driver is performing with our local orchestra (Sinfonia of Leeds). Anyone come across him and is he any good?


----------



## Bulldog

I have a few of his recordings and consider him an excellent pianist well worth exploring.


----------



## Pugg

Sorry Judith, not even heard one note played by the man.


----------



## Malx

See post below.


----------



## Malx

Go with open ears and decide how good he is for yourself - many artists are better live than recorded. 
I have heard a few things he has recorded and they sound fine if not necessarily groundbreaking to my ear, but a concert with the ambience, atmosphere etc will probably be very enjoyable.
I'd say go for it!


----------



## Merl

I misread that as Danny Dyer.


----------



## Judith

Merl said:


> I misread that as Danny Dyer.


Definitely wrong person. Do watch Eastenders!!!!!


----------



## Pugg

Judith said:


> Definitely wrong person. Do watch Eastenders!!!!!


Love the Carters.


----------

